# Tolerance to pain N vs S



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

People that lead with *Ni, Ne, Si, Se*:

How do you deal with *physical* pain?
Also, are you easily impressed with visual images of blood, scars, etc.

I was wondering if intuitives have higher tolerance for *physical* pain because of our lack of foccus on Sensation.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Guajiro said:


> People that lead with *Ni, Ne, Si, Se*:
> 
> How do you deal with *physical* pain?


I have sensing as my second function. I am quite scared of physical pain and generally try to avoid things that could cause it. When it happens, I don't handle it that well, try to treat it as fast as possible and think about it constantly. I think I have a low-ish tolerance for it.

I've talked to other Se users who can handle it a lot better. Like, they feel it, but it doesn't bother them as much. I would guess that low pain tolerance is most common in Si users, although I don't have proof behind that statement.



> Also, are you easily impressed with visual images of blood, scars, etc.


Nah, I think those kinds of images bother me less than the average person. Seeing blood, scars, and gore is okay. Sometimes even satisfying, honestly. Feeling it is not.


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

Jaune Valjaune said:


> I have sensing as my second function. I am quite scared of physical pain and generally try to avoid things that could cause it. When it happens, I don't handle it that well, try to treat it as fast as possible and think about it constantly. I think I have a low-ish tolerance for it.
> 
> I've talked to other Se users who can handle it a lot better. Like, they feel it, but it doesn't bother them as much. I would guess that low pain tolerance is most common in Si users, although I don't have proof behind that statement.
> 
> ...


Thank you 
I mentioned S and N dominants just because it would be more differentiated. But all experiences are welcome of course


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

I'm a dom Ti with auxiliary Se, so I will answer from I have with aux Se. 

How I deal with physical pain varies. If there is something pinching (like somewhere in my epidermis), I will scratch it. A skin breakout (I have bad skin) will irritate me. Occasional headaches. When I stub my toe against something, I will just go on and ignore the pain. 

Gore interests me. The time between life and death. The agonizing scream. The macabre, the savagery, and the brutality. I know that sounds sociopathic, but I know my interest is morbid and I know I may face severe legal consequences if I emulate the acts found on gore videos. 

I think Se users (Se doms/auxs) have a higher pain tolerance for physical pain since evolutionarily speaking, it makes sense for a physical explorer of the physical world to have a higher pain tolerance for physical pain. Of course, there are exceptions, but generally Se users (Se doms/auxs) have higher pain tolerance.


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow (May 28, 2016)

Well Se wouldn't be as sensitive to pain as Si.


----------



## Roslyn (Aug 2, 2018)

I'm a Se-dom, so I'll give my 2 cents. 

I don't like pain, but it's never stopped me. I don't block out pain and I don't understand what people mean by that. I am my body and my body is me. I can't be separate entities. Pain and pleasure are a part of life and we just have to accept that reality. The thing is, bracing for pain and fearing pain, it's the anxiety of it that is the worst part. The sooner I accept it and flow with it, the easier it is. If I'm not expecting it and letting myself go into distress, it's just a lot easier on me. 

My feet look like a horror show from dancing, but I haven't had major injuries but a lot of accidents. I'm motivated by reward, but pain doesn't do much to discourage me. It kinda sucks and I don't like it, but I tend to want things more than I want to avoid things. But maybe I just haven't found something painful enough? I've had a broken arm, stitches and burn, but I hear there are worse pains. 

I've been prescribed pain killers but never taken them; not because I'm masochistic or a badass. I want to know when the pain starts and stops. I love my body and I want to take good care of it. I don't want to make a problem worse because I'm not listening to messages my body is trying to send me. I like information more than I dislike pain.


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

I will add my experience with this as an *Ne* dom.

Sometimes my stomach is asking for food and I only notice when the noises are too loud and it starts becoming painfull on my throath. (I have no issues with my image like people that don't eat on purpose anorexia). It's just that sometimes eating is boring and I only do it because the food tastes good or because I feel weak. A lot of times I look at the clock and I see that it has been hours without eating. The moment when I realize this is when I notice that my stomach is in pain. But I had to look at the clock before noticing the pain.
When I am in the Si grip usually I am a mess because I ignored my physical needs for too long: sleeping, eating, resting. And I become hyper vigilant with my body affraid of messing things up again.
I never felt affraid of needles. Sometimes when I feel physical pain in my belly I instantly start imagining how my body is like inside (because I seen it in books) and I start imagining where is the pain to imagine what is the cause instead of just feeling and paying attention to the sensation.
When I have physical pain after surgeries I prefer to take medication because the pain is distracting. I start self diagnosing based on what could be the health problems associated with that pain.

I have a high tolerance for seeing blood in real life and surgeries on tv


----------



## Dare (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm a Ni dominant. The mental component is huge for me. In an emergency situation or under extreme fear, I don't notice pain. When my foot was crushed (multiple fractures) I never took any pain meds, all I could think about was walking/dancing normally again. Cuts, toe stubs, blisters, headaches, sprains, colds/mild flu are nothing and I have a 'this will pass, don't focus on it' attitude (rarely reveal these to others). 

But then I can react strongly to having my arm grabbed (sensitive skin) and longer term dull internal pains wear me down mentally and I can be a bit babyish then (unfortunately). I'm bad when it comes to _anticipating_ pain (dentist etc -- it seems that mental component in me swings both ways). I don't like gore, at all (typical for a HSP).

Both the Ne dominants I've known (may not be representative) had this thing where a scratch halted their world but someone else being seriously hurt was always 'it'll be okay, don't worry about it!' dismissal. My Si dominant ISTJ father is stoic but there is an undercurrent of princessy 'you made me feel' to him that he can't hide (he recoils and gets disgusted easily. Even the color lilac makes him feel nauseous after a childhood association was formed).

My ISTP best friend is a beast  He loves extreme sports and acts as if he doesn't notice he's injured. No pain killers ever, even at the dentist. I think he likes me bc I'm the only one crazy enough to follow him when he jumps off cliffs into rushing water below. The thrill has be smiling even if I'm getting scratched up bc the river turns out to be too shallow downstream -- I look over to him and he's serene, unmoved amid all this action. 

Later he squeezes a bad cut he got, out of curiosity it seems, to see the blood. Gore doesn't bother him in the slightest. Perhaps he likes it a little. The only time I sense vulnerability/internal trouble in him is if he's got a severe flu leaving him incapacitated (staying in bed) -- it's only then he can't hide his need for me or his gf to stay close and how much a bowl of homemade chicken soup means to him. 

I assume that even those of a type will differ widely but in my experience Se & Ni are 'tougher' than Si & Ne.


----------



## Roslyn (Aug 2, 2018)

Dare said:


> The only time I sense vulnerability/internal trouble in him is if he's got a severe flu leaving him incapacitated (staying in bed) -- it's only then he can't hide his need for me or his gf to stay close and how much a bowl of homemade chicken soup means to him.


I wouldn't say I'm vulnerable when I'm sick but I struggle with being stuck in bed and too tired to do anything. It's hard on everyone I guess, but I really, really, really hate it! It feels like the world put me on time out and just hates me. I don't want to stay in bed but I'm not well enough to be somewhere else. People talk about coziness and soup and shit but I'm not on the same page, fuck I'm not even reading from the same book as them. There's nothing anyone can say, do or offer me to make it better. I'm not a cheerful sick person.


----------



## zanah0dia (Apr 8, 2015)

INTP here. I have no problem with pain. I have problems having a body at all; it's ungraceful and inefficient and I just don't want one. So I "shut off" my body pretty often when I'm not being forced to use it. I'd rather use my energies in my brain doing something fun and interesting; physical thrills and adrenaline don't impress me. In general I've always been very detached from my body, and I have a loooooooooong(like 15 years long) history of on and off self harm.

My high pain tolerance could be genetic(my ISTP dad also has a massive tolerance), could be because I'm a lady and we tend to handle pain better, or could be because I have an autoimmune condition that causes inflammation and arthritis so pain isn't anything new or exciting at this point. I have meds I inject myself with every other week for that, and needles are also no problem for me.

Gory images are also fine; the only thing I can't handle is loose/broken teeth. Any amount of blood, gore, or bodily trauma is fine, but if my niece wiggles her loose tooth with her tongue to show me, I feel faint :coldneko:


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I have Se as a secondary function. I would not seek pain. Would do anything to avoid it, but if it does happen, I would deal with it to the end.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

What is _"pain"?_ Heh. I love pain; look forward to it. I want it. I also like looking at gore (&) deal with it well. I find it fascinating to see bodies and organic specimens deconstructed in a different "state" from what we 'usually see'.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm a hypochondriac. Any slight twinge and I'm convined I'm dying.

Oh but I love horror and gore. Similar to how sharks give me the fear but I find them so fascinating.


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

Guajiro said:


> People that lead with *Ni, Ne, Si, Se*:
> 
> How do you deal with *physical* pain?
> Also, are you easily impressed with visual images of blood, scars, etc.
> ...


It's a 50/50 for me, I can tolerate visual images of blood/scars, in fact, I have watched many tv shows of humans and animals that went through operation, and there are almost always blood and scars and all sorts of gore stuff in all those shows. 
But when it comes to real life, I have a huge phobia of injection/needles. I can't go to the dentist without asking them to put me to sleep.


----------



## sriracha (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm si-dom, and you can already guess that we're the most sensitive to pain. I hate it and I wonder how others are able to ignore it or shut it off bc I can't. When I got my wisdom teeth taken out, I was out for a week. I couldn't open my eyes to look at my phone screen, I needed help going to the bathroom, and I couldn't get up to cook or do anything for myself. And when others get it, they can go out and play basketball the next day. When I'm sick, it's really bad. I need healthy meals so I can get better. I will feel like fainting if I get up, and my body will not take it well if I don't get proper nutrition. Because of my extreme sensitivity to pain, I'm really reluctant to go out and do outdoor activities. I also hate travelling, because I will get car sick, airplane sick, elevation sick, etc. It'd be nice if I didn't have such problems!!


----------



## shrek guacamole (Mar 14, 2018)

As a Ne dom I despise pain but once I get distracted with something I can forget I'm actually feeling it.
I have a Se dom friend that once ran to a window, broke it, she stepped on some glass and got several cuts on her feet, and she dealt with it as if it was nothing. She even went to the hospital and was still chill.
I don't know if S feels pain more than N, but I assume that Se users deal with it better than other types.


----------



## Lady of Clockwork (Dec 14, 2017)

I have a high tolerance for pain below the head (postcranium?); but anything within it, from migraines to earaches, I find intolerable.

My coping mechanism is detachment, but if it lingers too long, it turns into laughter. I have dealt with pain by laughter since I was born, according to my mother. Where one baby would cry, I would laugh. I remember getting immunisations as a kid, and all pupils were congregated in the hall to have them done at the same time. As the other children cried at the thought or sight of needles, they would burst into tears, but I would laugh the moment the needle touched my flesh.

The only pain I cannot laugh away is in my head. At times I find myself intentionally causing pain in another section of my body as if to "balance" the pain, thus making it more tolerable. I suppose sleeping is the best medicine for head pain. I never express my pain, though, and never complain -- I quietly battle on.

Images of gore and grue have never bothered me. Or maybe they don't bother me when I'm with others. If somebody else is disturbed or stressed, for some reason I feel the need to not be bothered, to remain calm, as if that sustainability will seep into others and calm them, too.


----------



## ukulele (Jan 3, 2017)

Ni dom.

When I bump into walls and yell "OUCH!" so that they feel bad about being there but that's about it.
I have very high pain tolerance and as long as it doesn't disturb me in doing my thing, I let it be.
Like I don't like having a strong headache but I refused painkillers after surgery so that I could go home faster. I had a laser treatment; I preferred to feel my skin being burned out than to wait 30 minutes.
I'm not scared of pain related "dangers", my pets always freak out at Vet's office because of stress. I think vet's methods are too brutal (hence they are even more stressed) so I just hold them and let them bite my hand for some time. Not a big deal.

I think the most annoying pain is when I hit my little toe.

I'm more than ok with blood, flesh. I could easily pull off "Knick's" finale. I don't like breaking skin barrier(like giving an injection to someone) though, I don't know why.

My Si dom mom is the opposite. She'll endure chronic pain but not the acute one. She'll try to avoid any dangers.

My Se dom dad, he'll endure acute pain but not the chronic one. He'll pass out if he sees blood.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Sorry that I'm not dominant Ne, buuut I use Ne.
Hrmm... I hate physical pain, but sometimes I'm indifferent and handle it well but most of the time it hurts quite bad. I definitely don't go seeking it. 

I can't handle gore etc, especially medical documentaries when they're operating on people and they're cutting their guts open and all sorts yeeaah nope. Even movies where people get eaten by animals or get shot in the head. However, if I got a cut on myself sometimes I'm fascinated and watch the blood come out...

Not trying to sound creepy or anything.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm a Si-dom with a very high pain tolerance. I don't think that the functions have much to do with this, other than as a Si-dom I can easily distinguish if a pain is the same or subtly different than a previous pain and therefore tend to know if I can safely ignore it or need to pay attention to it.

I have several chronic conditions that doctors say would incapacitate most people but I carry on without any pain killers or special pain management techniques.


----------



## Tijaax (Dec 14, 2017)

It is a paradox between the awareness of it and it's conscious-subconcious repression.

In my case, typed as INTP most of the time, i feel a certain level of pain gives me more awareness about the body. And i don't like seeing others being hurt, i can stand it but i just prefer not to let my mind watch it.
That trickster Se benefits when the nervous system is engaged, it is like a electric pulse from the mind, a rush of embodyment.

So, tolerance can be ignorance or awareness and control.

Does the callus on the hands make you more tolerant or avoid the pain?


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

How does the way one perceives/interprets the world around them have anything to do with how sensitive ones nerve endings are?


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

Mammon said:


> How does the way one perceives/interprets the world around them have anything to do with how sensitive ones nerve endings are?


Hello. I am not thinking about the nerves and how sensitive or not the nerves are. I am talking about your *psychological attitude* regarding physical pain.

But instantly I would say that if you percieve the world as dangerous your body would find a way to make you more alert and your nerves more sensitive to changes. However one's function stack does not determine how dangerous/safe one thinks the enviorment is (or maybe it slightly does in the case of Introversion/Extroversion). But this is about the way we deal with pain. Not the sensitivity of our nervous system. Of course one's clinical condition and overall health has specific implications on one's body.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Guajiro said:


> People that lead with Ni, Ne, Si, Se:
> How do you deal with *physical* pain?


I'm about 85-90% certain I'm INTJ.

I'm a wimp, but I'll show it only to a few people or if it's overwhelming. Until then, I'm usually biting my tongue and trying to look fairly collected. I consider myself to have a low pain tolerance, because I both can never "push through" pain (or other symptoms), and it seems to take relatively little to make me want pain relief. Not readily showing pain doesn't mean having a high tolerance, by any means.

But I do feel annoyed by my body requiring maintenance every day. Whereas some people may find hunger uncomfortable (which I would wager is the majority of people), I find it more annoying. I don't like eating. I don't like bathing, or drinking, or many "inputs" at all. Some textures I display literal "sensory defensiveness" to, even. Warm and soft are about the only two things I like reliably; I don't get comfort from much else.

More than not, sensory input feels overwhelming or distracting. Even when it's something I actually like (or need, with painkillers), sometimes _that_ overwhelms me with a noticeable "calmness" that can feel equally odd. I'm not sure how much I differ from people in that regard, honestly, but I'd guess I'm more sensitive than most to sensory input.



> Also, are you easily impressed with visual images of blood, scars, etc.


No. Generally, I'm more underwhelmed than most people. I don't like gory things at all, but I'm interested in medicine.

(FWIW my dad's an ESTP and seems exactly opposite to everything I'm describing of myself here. Very tolerant of incoming sensory input, average pain tolerance, and really squeamish.)



Guajiro said:


> However one's function stack does not determine how dangerous/safe one thinks the enviorment is (or maybe it slightly does in the case of Introversion/Extroversion).


I've been feeling lately that the world is really freaking paranoid about how everything out to kill them somehow (germs or murder, it doesn't seem to matter). Mostly because it doesn't reflect the statistics and actual concerns of today's world, which seems like it comes from stereotypical Te xD I have a few mild hypochrondriac traits, but they're typically self-managed.


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

Je = highest pain tolerance
Ji = lowest pain tolerance


----------



## 440594 (Mar 3, 2017)

Ne-aux! this is something i've actually thought a lot about so hopefully i can be helpful though!! 

i have a very very very low pain tolerance. my (istp) little brother will punch me in the arm and be totally mystified when i shriek in pain. if there's something going wrong inside my body (headache, stomach hurts, weird random pains) i often become fixated on it, and it becomes the only think i can feel or think about, to the point of inducing panic. i would almost rather die than endure icky sensations, like when it's too hot or i feel like i can't breathe. 

but most of the time..... i'm completely detached from my body. right now i have a pulsing headache and my foot is falling asleep but i've distanced myself from it because i'm too engaged with THINKING. if i let myself _feel_ the headache then it will overtake me and i'll be miserable. but right now it's manageable because... it's almost like i've forgotten to feel it. often i'll "emerge" from a long period of focus and suddenly realize that my leg is numb, my head is pounding, my throat is dry, and my stomach is so empty it's tying itself in knots... it's like taking off noise cancelling headphones to the sudden blaring of several alarms lol. 

the other Ne-ers in my life (one intp and one entp) are like this as well. my dad especially can get completely derailed by a headache (to the point where he obsesses over ibuprofen dosages), but for the most part we can all (consciously or unconsciously) ignore internal "alarm bells." my mom (estj) is very in tune with internal sensations and is always doing yoga/ vitamins/ cleanses. She can tell when something gets off balance in her system and spends a lot of time trying to right it. for the most part she seems pretty stalwart, but she's complains a lot about feeling sick or sluggish. 

as for gore, i can't _stand_ it. i even have to cover my eyes when people get shot in movies - even just a drop of blood is enough to make me queasy. i can get behind drawn/ animated gore, though. nothing too graphic, but my tolerance is WAY better. the kind of gore where they change the blood color to be pastel/ neon/ glitter is even kind of fun, and i adore body horror and monsters. i don't think there's anything wrong with liking it


----------



## Ohndot (Apr 12, 2015)

Guajiro said:


> How do you deal with *physical* pain?


I get pissy and a bit bratty (i.e. "I'm not doing shit today!")



> Also, are you easily impressed with visual images of blood, scars, etc.


Not impressed, but not bothered by gore. It's realistic images of suffering I don't like.



> I was wondering if intuitives have higher tolerance for *physical* pain because of our lack of foccus on Sensation.


They might not monitor themselves that much and that can be dangerous. I've had a locked up toe joint and was limping and bitching for a week. Also had ho-hum mild back pain which was the pneumonia that almost did me in. So, if you don't consult your body as well, consult your mind, then a doctor.


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

Ohndot said:


> I get pissy and a bit bratty (i.e. "I'm not doing shit today!")
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. My experience has been that I am abble to ignore pain for a long time and then it becomes negglect and it becomes worse


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

Guajiro said:


> How do you deal with *physical* pain?


Deal with it until I don't need to.



Guajiro said:


> Also, are you easily impressed with visual images of blood, scars, etc.


Indifferent. They're images. 



Guajiro said:


> I was wondering if intuitives have higher tolerance for *physical* pain because of our lack of foccus on Sensation.


Hypochondria, fear of physical pain and lack of control over bodily functions are all types of weak sensation. Strong sensation leads to an understanding of what you can and can't handle, weak sensation lacks this.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

> _How do you deal with physical pain?
> _


By taking pain-killers. 400 - 800 mg every two days of Advil for things like root canal pain, and my chronic knee pain is enough. I used to get migraines and would just pop over to the hospital to get a pain-killer injection. I know exactly when my body is going to start aching a certain way so I preemptively take pain killers to deal with it before it gets unbearable. 



> Also, are you easily impressed with visual images of blood, scars, etc.


Squeemish when I was young. At 15 I fainted after splitting open my finger on a nail but since then I've been ok with injuries. Once I split my head open jumping down a flight of stairs (yeah, bad idea lol, but ESTP so ...) and just walked around like nothing happened before my friends told me I had blood streaming down my head lol. When I had my accident in 2003, I was a broken and bruised mess and was ok with it. My body has more than a dozen injury and surgery scars. No problem with them. 

Sometimes they get itchy though. 



> I was wondering if intuitives have higher tolerance for physical pain because of our lack of foccus on Sensation.


Doubt it. I'm more inclined to think that it would be the opposite because based on function descriptions, Sensors are in touch with physical sensations therefore are much more capable of understanding what's happening and know exactly how to deal with it. Like my body tells me in advance of an incoming migraine so I will pop a pill. I can self-medicate based on experimentation over the years. I discovered and diagnosed my own psoriasis and treated it effectively etc. 

My INFJ mom however lets it build up to a point of not being able to handle it and then not know how much a dose she needs to take to control it and get through the day.


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

Bastard said:


> Hypochondria, fear of physical pain and lack of control over bodily functions are all types of weak sensation. Strong sensation leads to an understanding of what you can and can't handle, weak sensation lacks this.


That is true. The inferior function finds a way to compensate. The lack of foccus on the sensations creates an extreme disconfort when it is really necessary to notice the sensations. Making Intuitive dominants fear potential illness (at least, Ne doms). However, since intuition represses sensation, it is possible that intuitives can spend more time walking arround with pain; ignoring the pain. At least, it is the case that intuitives sometimes spend the entire day without going to the bathroom until last minute.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

I think Se is my auxiliary function

I don't like to get hurt and maybe I will bitch about it from time to time but I also like to show off because of it, to some extent (I think this may be why I once showed girl a wound to my elbow after I...stupidly tried to clim up the escalator the wrong way for shits and giggles)

Also, I sometimes got bruises...but I don't know how I get these


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

Guajiro said:


> However, since intuition represses sensation, it is possible that intuitives can spend more time walking arround with pain; ignoring the pain. At least, it is the case that intuitives sometimes spend the entire day without going to the bathroom until last minute.


True. But not pissing until you're about to burst isn't pain. :laughing:


----------



## Ohndot (Apr 12, 2015)

Guajiro said:


> At least, it is the case that intuitives sometimes spend the entire day without going to the bathroom until last minute.


^^ That is true. Bodies are such a bother.


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

Bastard said:


> True. But not pissing until you're about to burst isn't pain. :laughing:


loool Try it and you will change your mind xD


----------



## Roslyn (Aug 2, 2018)

Guajiro said:


> loool Try it and you will change your mind xD


Done and done. It's not pain.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I don't like pain but I think that my tolerance to my own pain is probably about average.
Other people's pain is a different story. When I see someone who is in pain, I feel... um... I guess that you would call it sympathy pain.
At times, that "sympathy pain" feels more painful than pain that I feel directly.
I'm not sure if that makes sense, but that is my experience.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Pain is universal. It’s the only real tribe


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I prefer to think of music and dance as being universal.
Pain is... um... ouchy.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Roslyn said:


> Done and done. It's not pain.


Would love to live a life where someone's life has so little pain that they think not peeing a whole day is painful lol.


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

Guajiro said:


> loool Try it and you will change your mind xD


Crash a motorcycle. Break your fibula and wrist. Ride the motorcycle to the nearest town (almost two hours away) because you're in a dead spot in the mountains. Then come back here and tell me not going to the toilet is _painful_. :laughing:


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Bastard said:


> Crash a motorcycle. Break your fibula and wrist. Ride the motorcycle to the nearest town (almost two hours away) because you're in a dead spot in the mountains. Then come back here and tell me not going to the toilet is _painful_. :laughing:


I wonder if there is a single ESTP out there that didn't go flyng off a bike and borked themselves :laughing:


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Bastard said:


> Crash a motorcycle. Break your fibula and wrist. Ride the motorcycle to the nearest town (almost two hours away) because you're in a dead spot in the mountains. Then come back here and tell me not going to the toilet is _painful_. :laughing:


I have a wealth of painful experiences, and now I have chronic (6+/10) pain almost daily. I still don't think it's _that_ dumb to say "not peeing is painful." Sometimes I get cramps from a very full bladder, and/or after emptying it. They're, like, _maybe _a 2/10 at worst, but pain is pain. Just because it's a littler pain doesn't mean it's okay to be dismissive.

---

But more overall, just so I don't have to double-post: I disagree with the implications of the "S v N tolerance or awareness" divide being made, though. I see a lot of burying-your-head-in-the-sand behavior from everyone, including Sensors. Sometimes, especially Sensors, being in denial because it's scarier to have _proof _you're "sick" and "the prognosis might be unfavorable." My ISFJ friend will admit to doing that, while I'm the one saying it's always better to treat everything early. My ISFP mom does that and I have to convince her to go to the doctor; but my ESFP sister is, or was, borderline hypochondriatic. Sure, I know many people who will go to the doctor - and as I said earlier, it feels like everyone (which is obviously hyperbole) is ready to believe a cough will be bird flu and runs to the ER - but I don't think it's as easy as "Ns don't feel stuff the same way" or anything.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

INFP - I used to have a very high pain tolerance. I have an unusual medical condition and have had a good bit of pain from illness and/or medical procedures related to it. It's been a while since I've had frequent painful conditions or procedures and I notice I'm more sensitive to pain than I used to be. What I take away from this is that pain tolerance appears to be impacted by frequency and severity of pain. That suggests it's individually dynamic and as such would not be likely to be directly correlated to type.



Jenny Jukes said:


> I'm a hypochondriac. Any slight twinge and I'm convined I'm dying.


Heh this is my ISFJ husband too. He's a trooper though; he'll silently endure a lot. I try to keep an eye on him because I know he'll put himself through hell if he feels like it's important.

All things considered I don't think pain _*tolerance*_ is related to MBTI, though pain _*perception*_ is likely impacted by it. Ss are more observant and aware of the physical world generally, pain included; Ns less so. Doesn't necessarily change how much of it any of us can take, or how much of it we feel, but may change when and how we feel it.


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

Paradigm said:


> I still don't think it's _that_ dumb to say "not peeing is painful."


_Not_ dumb. At all. Read some of @Guajiro's posts and you'll know he is not. 

In this instance naïve, that's all. Everybody is naïve about something.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Paradigm said:


> I have a wealth of painful experiences, and now I have chronic (6+/10) pain almost daily. I still don't think it's _that_ dumb to say "not peeing is painful." Sometimes I get cramps from a very full bladder, and/or after emptying it. They're, like, _maybe _a 2/10 at worst, but pain is pain. Just because it's a littler pain doesn't mean it's okay to be dismissive.


Going to pee is much easier than letting it build up to the point where it's even uncomfortable. It's hilarious to me that people would even let something like that happen. 

Just go pee. Life isn't supposed to be a prison so I have no clue why people are making it into one :laughing:


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

Roslyn said:


> Done and done. It's not pain.


???


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

Bastard said:


> Crash a motorcycle. Break your fibula and wrist. Ride the motorcycle to the nearest town (almost two hours away) because you're in a dead spot in the mountains. Then come back here and tell me not going to the toilet is _painful_. :laughing:


 @Jawz, @Roslyn
Why are you (plural) trying to teach me what is pain and what is not? Are we supposed to start competing for who experienced more pain???
I broke my foot once. I went through 5 surgeries in a year and I had organs removed. Not peeing for too long can cause pain. I don't need you to agree because I have experienced it LOL
Sorry if I am not into pain competition


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Guajiro said:


> @*Jawz*, @*Roslyn*
> Why are you (plural) trying to teach me what is pain and what is not? Are we supposed to start competing for who experienced more pain???
> I broke my foot once. I did 5 surgeries and I had organs removed. Not peeing for too long can cause pain. I don't need you to agree because I have experienced it LOL
> Sorry if I am not into pain competition


Because it's an exaggeration and trying to misuse the word pain. Not peeing isn't painful. Uncomfortable sure. 

Maybe stop using words wrong.


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

Jawz said:


> Because it's an exaggeration and trying to misuse the word pain. Not peeing isn't painful. Uncomfortable sure.
> 
> Maybe stop using words wrong.


What can one answer to this? LOL


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

Bastard said:


> Hypochondria, fear of physical pain and lack of control over bodily functions are all types of weak sensation. Strong sensation leads to an understanding of what you can and can't handle, weak sensation lacks this.


True.
Personally, the only thing that made me close to paranoid once or twice in life were strange/uncomfortable physical sensations.

I am not really insecure about random external threats like ISxJs and ISxPs I know are (as in, "someone will steal my wallet" or "I think the professor is pissed off at me", "bad people are taking over the world", "these people are dangerous"); I'm only insecure about physical sensations.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

I tend to have a low pain tolerance.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Got high pain tolerance. Too high for my own well being ie ability to push the body beyond the point of 'yeap, it's broken'. I have a history of breaking my body because I simply ignored it.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I tend to be prematurely scared of pain and discomfort and it ends up making me think I'm in pain even when I'm not, also I think I have a bigger problem with weird vaguely uncomfortable sensations more than pain, at this point I know what pain is so it's ok, but for instance if I feel something strange in my leg all of a sudden I immediately think of veins and I get so freaked out that I almost faint, same if I actually see a vein under my skin, even just thinking about those things makes me feel like I'm dying, I don't like to be aware of my body in that sense.
I get a bunch of those sensations and I don't even know if they are real or imagined 

Always been odd when it came to sensory things and had this feeling of not being able to know what I can handle, for instance when I was a child I was scared of trains and I couldn't express why (that's another thing, it's difficult for me to process and express those things*), people thought it was completely irrational but I was actually scared of going deaf or my ears bleeding.

*I was also always unsure about whether I was sick or not, and sometimes it was really...embarrassing or something for me to openly say I might be sick, I'd always go up to my dad and indirectly make him touch my forehead or I'd try to look sad so someone would suggest that maybe I'm sick but hard to explain those situations.

I was also the worst in PE class, I was scared of anything that involved a ball, or having to do anything 'unnatural' with my body and such, never felt in control of my body and it was confusing because I wasn't even aware of the concept of control over one's body, PE was my least favorite class.

At the same time in some ways I didn't care, like I had a bunch of bruises all over my body because I loved to go crazy on swings and such and also I liked having bruises, thought it was cute and cool  , fell off my bike hundreds of times and still have scars, etc., I had a couple of activities that I guess I felt I could use to connect to the physical.


----------



## Roslyn (Aug 2, 2018)

Guajiro said:


> ???


What's the question? I've been accidentally locked in a room with two people. I held it and held it and held it. It was extremely uncomfortable, but uncomfortable isn't the same as being in pain.


----------



## Roslyn (Aug 2, 2018)

Guajiro said:


> @Jawz, @Roslyn
> Why are you (plural) trying to teach me what is pain and what is not? Are we supposed to start competing for who experienced more pain???
> I broke my foot once. I went through 5 surgeries in a year and I had organs removed. Not peeing for too long can cause pain. I don't need you to agree because I have experienced it LOL
> Sorry if I am not into pain competition


Because it's just not painful. There is a significant difference between pain and discomfort. And I haven't tried to prove that I've experienced more pain than you. Just pointed out that going too long without urinating is not painful.


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

Roslyn said:


> What's the question? I've been accidentally locked in a room with two people. I held it and held it and held it. It was extremely uncomfortable, but uncomfortable isn't the same as being in pain.


Lucky you. There is no question. I have a different experience. Just because you didn't get to the point of feeling pain it doesn't make it universal that it doesn't cause pain.


----------



## Roslyn (Aug 2, 2018)

Guajiro said:


> Lucky you. There is no question. I have a different experience. Just because you didn't get to the point of feeling pain it doesn't make it universal that it doesn't cause pain.


You were the one that told me that I just hadn't gone long enough without urinating and couldn't know what you were talking about if I didn't experience it as pain. You were the one saying you had the universal experience. And now, when you've been called out, you're saying it's not universal. 


Right....


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

This is going away from the point. I gave the example of not going to the bathroom not to make a point that it can cause pain (although it can), but to make a point that Intuitives tend to ignore the sensations. So, discussing this is just missing the point.


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

Roslyn said:


> You were the one that told me that I just hadn't gone long enough without urinating and couldn't know what you were talking about if I didn't experience it as pain. You were the one saying you had the universal experience. And now, when you've been called out, you're saying it's not universal.
> 
> 
> Right....


Wow! No! I told that to Bastard, not you lol
And I never said it causes pain to everyone everytime! I said it can cause pain. And if it did not cause pain to you, perhaps it would if you were in that situation longer or if you did that frequently.


----------

